# The vet says our 12 week old golden has slight bowed front legs.



## mikewhyton (May 20, 2012)

We took our 12 week old puppy Earl for his second jab today and the vet examined him and said his front legs were slightly bowed. He stressed it was nothing to worry about at this stage as they might just straighten out on their own and he would check them again when he goes back for his 20 week jab.
We are now really concerned as now we look at him it seem obvious that they are bowed and wonder how this will affect him in the future.
Has anyone else encountered this problem and know how may affect our puppy?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have not personally dealt with this, but the rescue had a puppy with a similar condition. The vet said it would correct itself, and he needed to be fed really good quality food. It did correct as he grew.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with your vet. Try not to worry. They go thru so many changes as they grow. Keep him on good quality food and good exercise. No hard running on hard pavement.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

I'm really sorry about this...hopefully, it is nothing major, and he will outgrow it in time. And, if he doesn't outgrow it...maybe it's not a big deal to have slightly bowed legs?


----------



## mikewhyton (May 20, 2012)

Been a while since I came on here but just a quick update to this post. Took Earl back to the vets at 20 weeks and he said all was fine (phew). He's a big boy now atsix months old


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad all is fine, you can relax now. He is a sweet big boy.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

What a cutie!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy. I'm glad he legs grew and straightened!


----------

